# Somebody Should Post A Video of The Installation of Zipper



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

This would be an awesome way to help out people who are new at the Zipper and want to make sure they are doing the right things.

This is just an idea


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

great idea... go to it!


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I could, but I have already hacked my TIVO


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Best practice dictates that you made a backup of the Tivo before hacking it. Grab a spair HD and restore the backup to it then create the video!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

gravely101 said:


> This would be an awesome way to help out people who are new at the Zipper and want to make sure they are doing the right things.
> 
> This is just an idea


For God's sake, how lazy can you get? Why not just ask Gunny or Russ to come over to your house and hack your Tivo for you? If you don't know how to use the Zipper then you shouldn't be trying to hack your Tivo in the first place. The Zipper is a program that already takes you by the hand and does everything for you. The least you can do is understand how to use it. Don't kid yourself into believing that using the Zipper makes you a hacker in any way, shape, or form. That's like trying to say that loading a Windows program makes you a software developer.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Gunny and Russ can you come over to my house and hack a tivo for me? Don't forget the 6 pack.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Wrong time of year for me to go to Minnisocold.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Come on Gunny! First thing,just so you know.. we do heat our homes up here! You don't have to stay outside. Also the cold allows you to keep beverages outside in the garage! Super cold drinks! (beer, soda, pop, water, hi-c, juice, others). Finally there are no BUGS! So pack the bags and get the the snow dogs ready ...... get going! :-D IF this doesn't work then someone needs to get going on those videos!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

How about FLA, I'll even spring for a six pack.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I have an Aunt on Merrit Island. I could definitely do Fl.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

SC isn't being very warm right now either, right Gunny.... Can I come to FLA?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

ttodd1 said:


> SC isn't being very warm right now either, right Gunny.... Can I come to FLA?


My heart bleeds for you. I spent the entire day outside pouring concrete with wind chills 15-20 below zero.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

mr.unnatural said:


> ...If you don't know how to use the Zipper then you shouldn't be trying to hack your Tivo in the first place....


Somewhat harse, but oh too true. If you really need a video to see how it's done, then what you really NEED to do is put your tivo back together and enjoy all the features a stock tivo has to offer.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

How about a trip to So Cal?

BTW, here we go again...  "Good times, good times."


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

I already hacked my tivo. I dont know where you guys are getting this idea that I need a video, Im talking about people who havent and maybe need a video to make sure they are connecting everything right.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Did you need a video to hack yours? The steps are pretty easy to do. I agree with Da Goon:
"If you really need a video to see how it's done, then what you really NEED to do is put your tivo back together and enjoy all the features a stock tivo has to offer."


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

I used to live in Minnesota. But it was really cold there, so I moved to Maine. Big improvement. And I didn't even need a video to show me how to do it.

Seriously, some folks would benefit from seeing pictures of how to open the case, remove/replace the hard drive, etc. I've seen some tutorials on the web with photos that could help those using the Zipper as well as those doing it "from scratch." Maybe those could be referenced/linked in the instructions.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

gravely101 said:


> I already hacked my tivo. I dont know where you guys are getting this idea that I need a video, Im talking about people who havent and maybe need a video to make sure they are connecting everything right.


Think about what you just said...

You already hacked your Tivo
You think a video is needed
Your reason for not creating the video is because you already hacked your Tivo

So who is going to make this video,,, using your logic only people who have never hacked the Tivo can right?


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

Is there a need for a video for installing the zipper?
I, myself did not need one. The instructions were pretty much straight forward. The only "problem" I had was when I ran the isomaker, the files did not look the same from the posted screen grab. I ran it anyway, and it is working fine.

Could the zipper guide be expanded?
Yes.
One, by telling the user to go through guided setup to enable the second tuner.
Two, by telling the user to reauthorize your card to receive channels below 100.
But the wiki and this forum(search feature) is wonderful.

Now I have 3 Samsung SIR 4080R zippered successfully!:up:


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

How about a podcast? ;-)


----------



## gravely101 (Jan 12, 2008)

ciper said:


> Think about what you just said...
> 
> You already hacked your Tivo
> You think a video is needed
> ...


Im speaking of maybe someone who has an extra Hard Drive lying around


----------



## Stuigi (Jul 28, 2000)

For goodness sake give MS a shot and use powerpoint


----------

